# Considering a bandsaw?



## tim self (May 7, 2012)

I'm the kind of guy who wants to put his hands on something before pulling the trigger.  I was fortunate to be in Springfield this weekend so I went to Grizzly tools today.  I've been wanting a new saw and thought the G0555p was perfect.  That is until I walked in and saw the new model.  GO555LX.  Cast iron wheels, much improved quick release tensioner.  1hp motor and all the other things you expect with this machine.  The surprise was the price.  I didn't have room in the trailer or PU so had to ship it.  $524 delivered.
G0555LX 14" Deluxe Bandsaw.  Submitted for your approval.  And they did not pay me to post this.  I'm just a tad giddy over the whole thing. Now to find a new home for my old Delta bench top.


----------



## Justturnin (May 7, 2012)

Congrats.  I highly recommend you go ahead and drop the cheddar on a riser before buying up new blades.  You would be surprised how fast you will outgrow a 6" resaw cap.


----------



## jamb52 (May 7, 2012)

*Band Saw Grizzley*

[quo I bought a grizzley 14" band saw. (Never Again with Grizzley)
Everytime I raise the throat I have to adjust the bearings. Their Tech guy told me thats just the way they are (Bull) I've talked to other people about their saws. they dont have this problem. I Would defenatly consider another brand.
te=tim self;1396144]I'm the kind of guy who wants to put his hands on something before pulling the trigger. I was fortunate to be in Springfield this weekend so I went to Grizzly tools today. I've been wanting a new saw and thought the G0555p was perfect. That is until I walked in and saw the new model. GO555LX. Cast iron wheels, much improved quick release tensioner. 1hp motor and all the other things you expect with this machine. The surprise was the price. I didn't have room in the trailer or PU so had to ship it. $524 delivered.
G0555LX 14" Deluxe Bandsaw. Submitted for your approval. And they did not pay me to post this. I'm just a tad giddy over the whole thing. Now to find a new home for my old Delta bench top.[/quote]


----------



## leehljp (May 7, 2012)

I agree about the riser kit. I bought the G0555P back in December when it was on sale. I really like the Grizzly series.

Congrats on the purchase and sale price too!


----------



## jamb52 (May 7, 2012)

Dont do it, I have one, everytime I raise the throat I have to adjust the bearings, Grizzly tells me thats just the way they are.


----------



## PTsideshow (May 8, 2012)

I also would third to the riser. Also look up the threads that we have had recently on tuning up the band saw. They helped me greatly, I also bought  Tauton DVD Mastering your Bandsaw by Mark Duginske it was a great help. The web site I got if from no longer has any.
I also got a copy, of Pop Mech's workshop book on Bandsaws which also is pretty good. With both and the previous mentioned thread, I have my import 14" was sold by trend lines years ago. Working very well.
I can't address the grizzly brand other than it is made by the same factory the rest are made in.
The quick release is something I'm considering adding to mine!
:clown:


----------



## tim self (May 8, 2012)

This saw just passed QC yesterday afternoon.  The riser blocks are back order for now until they knew if the saws would pass.  Of 360 in the first container, there were 309 presold and waiting shipment after QC.  I will get a riser but have to master a larger saw at first.  Going from a Delta Shopmaster 10" to this monster is like going from a VW bug to a monster truck.  Huge learning curve.  I also expected to be able to take a couple days getting home after ourshow.  Received an email last pm stating it had shipped.  Let the race begin.


----------



## jd99 (May 8, 2012)

jamb52 said:


> Dont do it, I have one, everytime I raise the throat I have to adjust the bearings, Grizzly tells me thats just the way they are.


 That sounds like the riser itself is bad, have you checked to see if both mounting surfaces are parallel?

It sounds like they aren't; if without the riser you don't have that issue, then with the riser you shouldn't either, inless the riser throws the top half of the saw out of alignment when installed. If so get a good riser.


----------



## RussFromNH (May 8, 2012)

I just picked up the G0555P a few weeks ago for about the same price.  I love it so far.  I am going to pick up some good blades for it.


----------



## JamesB (May 13, 2012)

Congrats on the saw. I am looking at the same one in the sale flyer . Tossing around that one or (shudder)  a HF saw. I wonder if they put cast iron wheels on it did they cheapen another part to make up for it? Or maybe aluminum is getting too expensive.


----------



## tim self (May 13, 2012)

*5 Days later*

I had looked at a HF first.  Maybe it was the fact that the display model wasn't complete that turned me off from it.  It looks and feels cheap in comparison and cannot compare how well it works.  After using this one for almost a week, I do not regret my decision.  

If they cheapened another part to make up for the cheaper price, I cannot find it.  Minimal setup and roller alignment this thing resaw almost perfect with stock blade.  I know I've gotta get some better blades for doing finer work like bandsaw boxes and such jsut to lessen the sanding aspect.


----------



## ctubbs (May 13, 2012)

Tim, I highly recommend the WoodSlicer blades from Highland Woodworking in Atlanta, I think.  Quick cutting, quiet, true running and long lasting.  I have your saw's older brother the G0555.  Work horse and and runs like a Timex (if you are old enough, you'll know what I'm talking about). Congratulations on your new saw.
Charles


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 14, 2012)

Is the fence solid?  How about the miter gauge?

I want to get a larger bandsaw as well and I can't decide.  I had looked at the HF model as well but I usually replace my HF tools later and this would be too much to replace.

If you add the riser block does this have enough power to saw through an 8" thick bowl blank?  

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## tim self (May 14, 2012)

Fence is solid as a rock when locked down but not exactly tall for resawing.  I believe they sell one just for that though or you can modify it with a taller attachment.  The only thing I'd consider upgrading on the miter is for it to be a bit longer (it's exact and tight in the slot) but I can use my TS miter if it's a problem.  I've resawed 6" walnut with it and the stock blade with no bogging down.  It has a 1 hp motor on it.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know.  I just got the Grizzly sales flyer in the mail today.  Looks like a great price.  The sale is on until September so I need to get busy and sell some pens. 

Thanks again!


----------

